# Camper Covers



## wayneal (Oct 9, 2004)

I just upgraded to a 5th wheel Outback 29FRLS from a travel trailer. The only place I have to store the camper is a storage are across from a refinery. The old camper after a period of time would get a grime on the exterior.

With the new camper, I want to protect it and thought that I might use one of those 5th wheel camper covers to protect it.

Has anyone tried them or had any problems. I'm concerned about condensation.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First of all Welcome to the Outbackers!

Here are a couple threads from the past that might help.
My experience with covers
Outside Cover


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

rock--->you<---hard place

Remember, these covers are basically just supposed to keep the UV down and grime away. If acid rain doesn't get through, moisture, mold and mildew will be trapped underneath. Hail will still hurt, falling limbs will still tear stuff up.

After about 20 years in the petrochemical industry I can tell you there are things in the air around the plants that in time can leave your camper in terrible shape, with or without a flimsy cloth cover.

The problems covers have with condensation, wind damage, discoloration, lack of any "substantial" protection, etc...I will take my chances with old Sol, and a periodic light pressure wash.

But I would think twice about parking it across the street from Shell Norco or a West Virginia coal mine without something. Tough call on this one.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, wayneal! * action 
I'm glad you found us.

As said in the other current thread on the subject, IMHO covers will do more harm than good (in most cases). I would look for another solution.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> [snapback]108926[/snapback]​


You sure dug up an old one here.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yea, someone was asking about covers.,so...................









Took me about 5 min to find one to help (I think)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I used a cover on our first TT and it was kind of a pain in the Butt
I don't cover anymore
I would think of another solution cause the wind can play havoc on a cover and TT

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome

I do not use a cover for the above reasons. Wind damage and moisture that may get trapped underneath.

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm in the minority, I cover ours for the winter and it has worked out great. When I brought it home a couple of weeks ago, it looked like I had just washed it. I use an ADCO cover, it breathes and keeps most water out as well as UV rays. It's stored in a protected spot though, there's a storage container on one side and a trailer on the other so it doesn't get the full force from the wind, if it did, I might have a different view on covering.

Mike


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I am also in the minority. I have always used and will always use a cover. I have never had any of the problems that others have commented on. I gave my tt a good wash before I cover it, then when I take the cover off it looks fantastic.

Toolman


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is what I have. I bought from www.fogdog.com (which is where the picture is from as well)

Works great!!


----------

